# Problem with cat pregnancy!!!



## minnimanda (Dec 11, 2011)

hello, erm.. im a little worried about my cat, shes pregnant, im not exactly sure on her due date as she got pregnant while i was away, but last monday about 4am she lost her mucas plug, she has her milk, but its now sunday night and still no kittens, my vet says to be patient as she doesnt seem to be in distress, but isnt the mucas plug supposed to go 2 days before not a week? does it sound like there is a problem? 
thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would suggest that if there is nothing happening by the morning you contact your vet again. The mucus plug usually comes away very shortly before labour begins but there can be a few days inbetween. Too long a time can lead to an infection as the opening is no longer protected by the plug.


----------



## minnimanda (Dec 11, 2011)

can an infection post pone labour? buecause i know when i was pregnant i was having problems being induced because they didnt realise i had an infection, and due to this my body was refusing to go in to labour... could this be a similar situation or are cant completely different???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It could certainly cause complications and I really think it is best that you see your vet tomorrow if labour hasn't started.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Fingers crossed all is ok with your kitty, keep us posted._


----------

